# Anesthesia Box 19



## Talibah (Aug 11, 2010)

Does it make a difference if we place the number of anesthesia minutes in box 19 as opposed to the start and stop times? We have been placing the total number of minutes in box 19. The claims have been getting reimbursed, but the physician thinks he will be reimbursed more if the start and stop times are added in. 

Thanks in advance
Michelle


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 13, 2010)

I put the start and stop times in both Box 19 and the electronic equivalent. I do not also put the minutes there because they are listed in the units field.


----------

